# MySQL in shop to date ->Anfänger



## perle93 (8. April 2009)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage bezüglich MySQL. Ich erstelle derzeit eine Seite mit Shopfunktion, dazu brauche ich ja MySQL. Die seite erstelle ich mit "shop to date" von Data Becker. Ich bin eigentlich kein Freund von vorgefertigten Seiten, aber da ich dort Funktionen finde die ich mit anderen Programmen nicht selber erstellen kann bediene ich mich der Software. Wenn ich nun die Shopfunktion aktiviere brauche ich irgendwelche Daten für mein MySQL

Datenbank-Server:
Datenbank:
Benutzername:
Kennwort:Tabellenprefix. (dort steht schon was)

Woher bekomme ich diese Information?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (8. April 2009)

Hi,



perle93 hat gesagt.:


> Datenbank-Server:
> Datenbank:
> Benutzername:
> Kennwort:Tabellenprefix. (dort steht schon was)
> ...



von Deinem Hoster natürlich.

LG


----------



## perle93 (8. April 2009)

Ja, mittlerweile habe ich das gefunden, aber ich muss bei meinem Host noch eine Tabelle ausfüllen mit irgendwelchen Daten?! Woher nehme ich diese dann?


Ist es zu einfach, das ich es nicht verstehe?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (8. April 2009)

Hi,



perle93 hat gesagt.:


> Ja, mittlerweile habe ich das gefunden, aber ich muss bei meinem Host noch eine Tabelle ausfüllen mit irgendwelchen Daten?! Woher nehme ich diese dann?



Was für eine Tabelle? Wie soll das hier jemand mit den Informationen beantworten können?

LG


----------



## perle93 (8. April 2009)

Das kann ich so nicht erklären, dafür ist es zu umfangreich. Mh, wie komme ich denn nun weiter, dachte es wäre eine normale Tabelle, die man immer ausfüllen muss... schade.

Danke dir erstmal


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (8. April 2009)

Hi,



perle93 hat gesagt.:


> Das kann ich so nicht erklären, dafür ist es zu umfangreich. Mh, wie komme ich denn nun weiter, dachte es wäre eine normale Tabelle, die man immer ausfüllen muss... schade.



was heißt, die man immer ausfüllen muss? Ist das etwas shop-to-date spezifisches? Dann kann ich Dir nicht helfen, ich arbeite nicht mit sowas. Da musst Du halt mal in die Anleitung schauen, Dich an deren Forum oder gleich an den Support wenden (das ist schließlich ein kommerzielles Produkt).

LG


----------



## perle93 (31. Mai 2009)

Ja, das stimmt und wie ich finde es ziemlich nerviges... Aber danke für deine Antworten


----------

